# Witches/Wiccan opinion poll



## aiden749 (Jan 26, 2011)

This is just a simple poll so I may better understand the opinions from a random sample of people in the public on the subject of modern Wiccans/Witches.

Here's a link so that you may better understand them before answering:

http://www.deborahlipp.com/wicca.htm

This is not a discussion topic so please no rude comments to others.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 26, 2011)

aiden749 said:


> This is just a simple poll so I may better understand the opinions from a random sample of people in the public on the subject of modern Wiccans/Witches.
> 
> Here's a link so that you may better understand them before answering:
> 
> http://www.deborahlipp.com/wicca.htm


 
That's not a poll. Stop that. 
You forgot the option:
OMG HARRY POTTER



aiden749 said:


> This is not a discussion topic so please no rude comments to others.


LOL. This if FAF, a FORUM. Forums are for discussing shit, and being rude at the same time.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't really care.  Whatever trips their trigger, as long as they aren't practicing animal cruelty or human sacrifice or shit like that.



aiden749 said:


> lol


 
This is a bad post and you should slap yourself in the face HARD for making it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> That's not a poll. Stop that.
> You forgot the option:
> OMG HARRY POTTER


 Also the option, "I cast magic missile into the darkness!"

My sister was one, to me it's silly, but then again my sister is just a idiot.


----------



## aiden749 (Jan 26, 2011)

hey, how do I make this poll not have the names viewable?


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2011)

aiden749 said:


> hey, how do I make this poll not have the names viewable?


 
It's not an anonymous poll? ONOEZ NOW THE WHOLE WORLD WILL KNOW WHAT I REALLY THINK OF CRAZY FAGGOTS IN ROBES STANDING AROUND IN CIRCLES AND CHANTING


----------



## Monster. (Jan 26, 2011)

aiden749 said:


> hey, how do I make this poll not have the names viewable?


 I don't think you can change that anymore once you've made the poll.

Concerning the topic, I have no problem with wiccans, as long as they're not sacrificing a chicken or a rabbit or trying to "hex" me like this one bitch did. Didn't work, obviously, but it did make me sock her in the face. I guess it was a curse that backfired. :V


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 26, 2011)

_WINGARDIUM LEVIOSA!_
/swish and flick


----------



## aiden749 (Jan 26, 2011)

Tycho said:


> It's not an anonymous poll? ONOEZ NOW THE WHOLE WORLD WILL KNOW WHAT I REALLY THINK OF CRAZY FAGGOTS IN ROBES STANDING AROUND IN CIRCLES AND CHANTING


 you didn't have to be negative about an honest question


----------



## Monster. (Jan 26, 2011)

aiden749 said:


> you didn't have to be negative about an honest question


 Dude, grow a pair and relax. This is a forum. People aren't going to be nice to you all the time.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 26, 2011)

It's just another religion.
Who cares.

Although I get annoyed when a lot of teenybopper Wiccans and Pagans are only in it to talk about how "unique" and "deep" they are, or how "OPPRESSING!!`!" their Christian parents are.
Which happens way the fuck too much, from what I've seen.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> _WINGARDIUM LEVIOSA!_
> /swish and flick


 *feather explodes*


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 26, 2011)

Does it count that I own official copies of both Harry's (holly) and Voldemort's wands? :V
Cuz' _protego_ if it doesn't.



CannonFodder said:


> *feather explodes*


I SAID SWISH AND FLICK GODAMNIT, NOT SWING AND SWING AGAIN.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2011)

aiden749 said:


> you didn't have to be negative about an honest question


 
You fucking moron.  I answered the poll truthfully and in a non-negative fashion.  I was simply mocking your consternation over the poll not being anonymous.  If it were a poll like, say, "DO YOU HAVE A SMALL PENIS?", yes, it would be very fucking appropriate to make it anonymous (but arguably VERY funny NOT to).  This is not embarrassing or controversial, it's a poll about people who put their robes and wizard hats on every Saturday night and sing nursery rhymes backwards while lighting sticks of cheap incense and drawing nonsensical symbols on the ground.


----------



## kashaki (Jan 26, 2011)

BURN EM!


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 26, 2011)

aiden749 said:


> you didn't have to be negative about an honest question


 THIS IS GOING TO BE A FUN THREAD.

Everybody remember the Wicca episode of the Simpsons?
Yep.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 26, 2011)

I love this thread. So much.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2011)

kashaki said:


> BURN EM!


 "She turned me into a newt... What I got better."


barefootfoof said:


> THIS IS GOING TO BE A FUN THREAD.
> 
> Everybody remember the Wicca episode of the Simpsons?
> Yep.


 I don't watch simpsons anymore.

I don't have anyone problems with wiccans or that.


----------



## Beta Link (Jan 26, 2011)

My sister is into Wicca. She's also 14, emo, and a complete and utter moron. So I tend to view at as being pretty dumb. Does that make me an idiot for stereotyping? Maybe.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> "She turned me into a newt... What I got better."



 This isn't even my nose, it's a false one :C


----------



## Monster. (Jan 26, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> This isn't even my nose, it's a false one :C


 
Just pretend you're Tonks and make it change again. :V Make it a duck bill!!


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 26, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Just pretend you're Tonks and make it change again. :V Make it a duck bill!!


 Being an animorphmageus (sp?) rocks, dude. Green hair, here I come.
Could always just make some polyjuice, though.
I'd turn into that Hannah Montanna bitch, then fuck up her career. 

>:3c


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Just pretend you're Tonks and make it change again. :V Make it a duck bill!!


 My question for witches though is why that even though they weigh as much as a duck, most witches I've met look like they weight as much as snorlax.

What is Wiccan even about, I dunno.
I tried asking one, but the person kept dodging the question without actually answering it.

*edit*
This thread is awesome.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> What is Wiccan even about, I dunno.
> I tried asking one, but the person kept dodging the question without actually answering it.


 
Because THEY DON'T FUCKING KNOW


----------



## Lobar (Jan 26, 2011)

It's no sillier than any other religion, though that isn't saying an awful lot.  The best thing I can say about it is that it doesn't appear to teach anything morally objectionable to my knowledge, which at least puts it ahead of Abrahamic faiths by a smidge.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2011)

Lobar said:


> It's no sillier than any other religion, though that isn't saying an awful lot.  The best thing I can say about it is that it doesn't appear to teach anything morally objectionable to my knowledge, which at least puts it ahead of Abrahamic faiths by a smidge.


 What about compared to rastafarianism?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> My question for witches though is why that  even though they weigh as much as a duck, most witches I've met look  like they weight as much as snorlax.


 Just because they're witches doesn't mean they diet. :V



> What is Wiccan even about, I dunno.
> I tried asking one, but the person kept dodging the question without actually answering it.


It's like...they worship the trees and rocks and water spirits. And they cast "spells" with herbs and shit. It's very spiritual. I used to be one but I left my circle.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> What about compared to rastafarianism?


 
From what I know of rasta, it's not exactly white people-friendly.  Which isn't to say it promotes open racism, it just kinda teaches that everything is whitey's fault.  Especially Nova Scotians. :V

I may be mistaken but IIRC some of the lifestyle requirements can cause or aggravate medical conditions as well.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 26, 2011)

My friend and I noticed some odd energy on one of my doors lately. I put my hand near it, my fingertips tingle. I don't know much of the craft besides some extremely simple exercises that don't require much of anything since I find rituals let alone chanting awkward.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you mean Wiccan as in the TV/movie witchy stereotypes, Wiccan as in fluffy bunnies (with or without the emo, with or without the teenage rebellion), Wiccan as in New Age snake oil connoisseurs, or Wiccan as in practitioners of a religion that happens to be Neopagan?

I'm debating which of the top two I should choose because I'm not initiated (no covens near me), still needing to learn a lot, and damned if I'll be anything resembling a one-book fluffy bunny.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 26, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Do you mean Wiccan as in the TV/movie witchy stereotypes, Wiccan as in fluffy bunnies (with or without the emo, with or without the teenage rebellion), Wiccan as in New Age snake oil connoisseurs, or Wiccan as in practitioners of a religion that happens to be Neopagan?
> 
> I'm debating which of the top two I should choose because I'm not initiated (no covens near me), still needing to learn a lot, and damned if I'll be anything resembling a one-book fluffy bunny.



I feel I should learn more too for similar reasons. Don't suppose you know any reliable resources?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 26, 2011)

You can check this site out. It explains a lot.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 26, 2011)

it es teh stupidz it maeks us SRS WIZZARDS hoo use BLAK MAGICK luk bAd


----------



## Riley (Jan 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> My question for witches though is why that even though they weigh as much as a duck, most witches I've met look like they weight as much as snorlax.



They both have to be able to float.


----------



## Corto (Jan 26, 2011)

Man if I knew how to do magic I'd totally walk around in an old trenchcoat, chain smoking and talking with a british accent.


----------



## Azure (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't know, don't care, keep it out of politics and the school system and I'll continue down this path.


----------



## Super_Tron (Jan 26, 2011)

As long as they keep their brooms out of my airspace, I like 'em.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 26, 2011)

My ex stepdad was/is a "Wiccan priest". He's also a liar, sexually abuses children and gets away with it, and is immature as hell.

Imo, it's either rebellious teens, kind of cool people tired of normal religions, and people that want to be rebellious teens.

You also get the batshit crazy ones (like my ex stepdad) who try to hurt people and steal their hair to do voodoo spells and crap.


----------



## Nohobo (Jan 26, 2011)

My step mom is pagan but I've never really talked to her about it much.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 26, 2011)

The batshit crazies are universal.  Unfortunately, the supposedly satan-worshipping religion du jour tends to attract a disproportionate number of insane asylum escapees.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 26, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Being an animorphmageus (sp?).



Animagus :I
/nerd


Also:

*I'M A HEX GIRL, AND I'M GONNA PUT A SPELL ON YOU ( GONNA PUT A SPELL ON YOU)*


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a huge respect for Wiccans. I don't really believe in magic, but I believe in the Wiccan Rede, not because it is traditional, but because "an it harm none, do what ye will" is logical. Basic atheist morality there.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 26, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I have a huge respect for Wiccans. I don't really believe in magic, but I believe in the Wiccan Rede, not because it is traditional, but because "an it harm none, do what ye will" is logical. *Basic atheist morality there.*


 
Atheists aren't good or logical people by default :/


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 26, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Atheists aren't good or logical people by default :/


 
Neither are Christians nor pagans.

But "an it harm none, do what ye will" is a logical rule for morality. I mean, why shouldn't you murder people? Logically, it's because people want to live. You don't fuck someone against their will, but if they want to, go ahead. It's consensual.


----------



## Love! (Jan 26, 2011)

In my opinion, Paganism, Wicca, and so forth are about as stupid as Scientology, but not nearly as evil. Aside from mocking anyone who actually believes in witchcraft, I'm actually pretty indifferent toward this kind of thing. Now, when witches start knocking at my door, asking if I've accepted the Horned King and the Earth Goddess into my heart, I'll probably change my tune.

I do like how accommodating their moral commandment is, though.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 26, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Neither are Christians nor pagans.
> 
> But "an it harm none, do what ye will" is a logical rule for morality. I mean, why shouldn't you murder people? Logically, it's because people want to live. You don't fuck someone against their will, but if they want to, go ahead. It's consensual.


 
Ain't nothing logical about morality. It's all arbitrary, and most people will disregard their own rules when they become an inconvenience. If morality was based in logic, then logically all moral codes/systems/whatever would be the same.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 26, 2011)

If you just mean the beliefs and shit then I choose "I don't care."

Once you get into casting spells it wanders deep into "fucking stupid" territory.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 26, 2011)

Witchcraft is horribly stupid. You're going to believe witchcraft? Why not ride a broom to the jail? Might as well strap a fighter jet to it.
There's no magic and there's no god, that's what I say.  What I believe in has explanation, while what others believe in doesn't. If they keep forcing it publicly, I will mock them and protest.
There's a gap between opinion to cult relations with followup naive thoughts. Obviously you're not a witch, and burning you will just turn you into carbon.
So yes, carbonomorphomagus exists, but not your fairy tales. That doesn't even count as a relligion to me. Only relligions that exist by my brain, are Judaism, Christianity, Islam,  and Buddhism. Any other things are either branches, or children stories that in the end only cause death.


----------



## Love! (Jan 26, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Ain't nothing logical about morality. It's all arbitrary, and most people will disregard their own rules when they become an inconvenience. If morality was based in logic, then logically all moral codes/systems/whatever would be the same.


 uhhh
he's not saying the prevailing notion of morality is logical
he's saying the idea of doing what you want as long as it isn't hurting anyone is logical


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 26, 2011)

Love! said:


> he's saying the idea of doing what you want as long as it isn't hurting anyone is logical


 
But what if what I want hurts someone directly or indirectly? Is that illogical?


----------



## Love! (Jan 26, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> But what if what I want hurts someone directly or indirectly?


Then it violates the idea of doing what you want as long as it doesn't hurt anyone.



> Is that illogical?


Yeah, actually, it is. In a society, hurting others tends, in the long run, to be very bad for the person who does the hurting. The members of that society will almost always have rules against hurting other members, and there will be punishments in place to enforce those rules. Therefore, it is in a person's best interests not to hurt another person, so as to avoid punishment.

Pre-conventional reasoning, motherfucker.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 26, 2011)

Love! said:


> -sound reasoning-


 
Damn, you showed me. I admit defeat.


----------



## Love! (Jan 26, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Damn, you showed me. I admit defeat.


Thanks! 

[I will be very sad if you're being sarcastic.]


----------



## Hir (Jan 26, 2011)

i tolerate it

but it is stupid


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 26, 2011)

Love! said:


> Thanks!
> 
> [I will be very sad if you're being sarcastic.]


 
No, I mean it. What he said was logical within the moral system. I was confused about that and jumped to conclusions.


----------



## Love! (Jan 26, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> No, I mean it. What he said was logical within the moral system. I was confused about that and jumped to conclusions.


Oh, okay. That happens to everyone.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 26, 2011)

Where's the "Dunk in water" option?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 26, 2011)

Listening to Dirty Potter made reading the thread awesome.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 26, 2011)

I think the majority of "practitioners" are really just teens and young adults wanting to be "edgy" and rejecting the norm religions in favor of the romanticized pagan stuff. It's not an honest portrayal of wicca or much of anything beyond the neopagan "everything is okay in the universe and nothing bad happens...what do you mean i'm grounded for painting my nails black?" 

When it's seriously actually practiced, I don't care. It doesn't hurt anyone so far as I know, it's another philosophy that promotes treating others well.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm Wiccan. Please done burn me by the stake *_*

To clarify anything else, I'm not emo, I'm cyber goth. There is a difference between emo and goth.

No Harry Potter-ish either.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I think the majority of "practitioners" are really just teens and young adults wanting to be "edgy" and rejecting the norm religions in favor of the romanticized pagan stuff. It's not an honest portrayal of wicca or much of anything beyond the neopagan "everything is okay in the universe and nothing bad happens...what do you mean i'm grounded for painting my nails black?"
> 
> When it's seriously actually practiced, I don't care. It doesn't hurt anyone so far as I know, it's another philosophy that promotes treating others well.



in terms of that message, i'll say thusly:

I am Wiccan, have been for a good handful of years. i practice it seriously and didn't choose it because it's 'edgy' or any of that stuffins... granted i do occasionally paint my fingernails black and wear rave/goth clothes when i'm not wearing my army uniform, but that's just me liking that style of clothing, nothing to do with my beliefs


OH! and for those other pagans out there, Imbolc is comming up! the base i'm at here in afghanistan is going to do a ceremony for it. i'll have a friend take pics and upload them if i find a camera


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 26, 2011)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I'm Wiccan. Please done burn me by the stake *_*
> 
> To clarify anything else, I'm not emo, I'm cyber goth. There is a difference between emo and goth.
> 
> No Harry Potter-ish either.




What is cyber goth?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I believe in the Wiccan Rede, not because it is traditional, but because "an it harm none, do what ye will" is logical.



that is the most important part of the rede, which basically lays out the entire thing with us. but the rede is actually much longer than that, just not as strictly followed anymore


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 26, 2011)

You know what pisses me off?

The fact that a lot of Christians believe that Wiccans ritually slaughter puppies and kittens. Total B.S. Most _Satanists_ don't even do that. Not that both faiths are related, which is another mistake Christians make. Wicca has to do with (correct me if I'm wrong) the gods of the Celts. It is entirely unrelated to Hebrew mythology.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 26, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> in terms of that message, i'll say thusly:
> 
> I am Wiccan, have been for a good handful of years. i practice it seriously and didn't choose it because it's 'edgy' or any of that stuffins... granted i do occasionally paint my fingernails black and wear rave/goth clothes when i'm not wearing my army uniform, but that's just me liking that style of clothing, nothing to do with my beliefs
> 
> ...


 
that is good. I didn't mean to imply that I suspect that anyone that admits to being wiccan acts like a rebellious preteen girl, it's just a very unfortunate trend with people. So there's this serious wiccan with actual ideas and balance, and there's bullshit neopagan wiccan where we can rag on ex boyfriends because we are one with the goddess and nothing bad ever happens. 
It actually bothers me that many pagan beliefs are bastardized in such a way because it loses the meaning entirely.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 26, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> OH! and for those other pagans out there, Imbolc is comming up! the base i'm at here in afghanistan is going to do a ceremony for it. i'll have a friend take pics and upload them if i find a camera


 
A day for chillin with the family, gettin a few drinks in and maybe a bit of mass.

Make a St. Brigid's Cross you heathen :3


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 26, 2011)

Love! said:


> uhhh
> he's not saying the prevailing notion of morality is logical
> he's saying the idea of doing what you want as long as it isn't hurting anyone is logical


 
Mostly true.  The Rede advises to learn what's *right* and do that.  If it were about doing whatever you wanted as long as it didn't hurt anyone, then the Rede would say "do as ye wish," not "do as ye will."

Edit: I need to look for the "next page" button before replying.
<-- Fail.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You know what pisses me off?
> 
> The fact that a lot of Christians believe that Wiccans ritually slaughter puppies and kittens. Total B.S. Most _Satanists_ don't even do that. Not that both faiths are related, which is another mistake Christians make. Wicca has to do with (correct me if I'm wrong) the gods of the Celts. It is entirely unrelated to Hebrew mythology.



well neccessarily, we worship a lady and a lord, or a horned god. now we as individuals will adopt the 'face' of a god and goddess from any religion we chose in order to help both others to understand our viewpoints and personality, and to make yourself feel closer to the lady and the lord by adding a little of ourselves to it. so technically the individual pagan can choose a judeo-christian saint or something of the sorts to use as an image




Fay V said:


> that is good. I didn't mean to imply that I suspect that anyone that admits to being wiccan acts like a rebellious preteen girl, it's just a very unfortunate trend with people. So there's this serious wiccan with actual ideas and balance, and there's bullshit neopagan wiccan where we can rag on ex boyfriends because we are one with the goddess and nothing bad ever happens.
> It actually bothers me that many pagan beliefs are bastardized in such a way because it loses the meaning entirely.



i agree with that in entirety(sp?). i actually work hard towards the antidefamination of the pagan beliefs due to knowing a few people who claim they are wiccan and want to cast hate spells on people, or use it to block out emotionally stuff that happens, because they think they will never be harmed so long as they pretend to be a hippy


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 26, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You know what pisses me off?
> 
> The fact that a lot of Christians believe that Wiccans ritually slaughter puppies and kittens. Total B.S. Most _Satanists_ don't even do that. Not that both faiths are related, which is another mistake Christians make. Wicca has to do with (correct me if I'm wrong) the gods of the Celts. It is entirely unrelated to Hebrew mythology.


 
As I understand it, the only blood a Wiccan has any authority to draw in ritual is his own, and even that is repulsive.

If you wanted to be an ass, you could ask such Christians how obeying the first seven chapters of Leviticus is working out for them.


----------



## Love! (Jan 26, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Mostly true.  The Rede advises to learn what's *right* and do that.  If it were about doing whatever you wanted as long as it didn't hurt anyone, then the Rede would say "do as ye wish," not "do as ye will."


Oh, they have abstract concepts of right and wrong too? In that case, I take back whatever praise I had for them. They're as useless as the next cult. :v



PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> To clarify anything else, I'm not emo, I'm cyber goth. There is a difference between emo and goth.
> 
> No Harry Potter-ish either.


Penelope, your avatar is awful, your posts are even worse, and nobody gives two pulls of a prostitute's pubes what your preferred style of dress is.



8-bit said:


> What is cyber goth?


 People who wear white vinyl tripp pants and mirrored sunglasses. :v


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 26, 2011)

8-bit said:


> What is cyber goth?


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cybergoth


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> As I understand it, the only blood a Wiccan has any authority to draw in ritual is his own, and even that is repulsive.
> 
> If you wanted to be an ass, you could ask such Christians how obeying the first seven chapters of Leviticus is working out for them.



that itself, depends on which branch-off of wicca you practice, because due to the wiccan rede, even harming yourself is bad, so EMO'S STAY OUT!

and in terms of christians, ask them how they enjoy their christmas, halloween, easter, fuck practically every holiday. suprise! its mostly stolen pagan... but then again, anyone watching the da vinci code, history channel, or national treasure will learn that too >_<


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 26, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> that itself, depends on which branch-off of wicca you practice, because due to the wiccan rede, even harming yourself is bad, so EMO'S STAY OUT!
> 
> and in terms of christians, ask them how they enjoy their christmas, halloween, easter, fuck practically every holiday. suprise! its mostly stolen pagan... but then again, anyone watching the da vinci code, history channel, or national treasure will learn that too >_<


 
Christmas is Yule, All Hallow's Eve is Samhain, Easter is Passover... what?


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 26, 2011)

Love! said:


> Oh, they have abstract concepts of right and wrong too? In that case, I take back whatever praise I had for them. They're as useless as the next cult. :v


 
:V

Oh, speaking of cults, http://www.neopagan.net/ABCDEF.html


----------



## bozzles (Jan 26, 2011)

I think the cultures of Paganism are super rad, but I think a lot of their practices are silly.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 26, 2011)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cybergoth


 

Looks more like weeaboo than anything else D:


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 26, 2011)

Love! said:


> Penelope, your avatar is awful, your posts are even worse, and nobody gives two pulls of a prostitute's pubes what your preferred style of dress is.


 What, you don't like green. I know that but (not naming anyone) some one mentioned emo.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 26, 2011)

8-bit said:


> Looks more like weeaboo than anything else D:


 It's that one similarity. It's more similar to steampunk look.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 26, 2011)

There's this girl I know who apparently wiccan, catholic, and protestant.


----------



## Hir (Jan 26, 2011)

8-bit said:


> Looks more like weeaboo than anything else D:


 
yeah it's a bit like visual kei but with techno and added tackiness


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> :V
> 
> Oh, speaking of cults, http://www.neopagan.net/ABCDEF.html



jesus fuck, i couldn't get halfway through it after they told all that horseshit about druids sacrificing people


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 26, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> jesus fuck, i couldn't get halfway through it after they told all that horseshit about druids sacrificing people


 
I'll be damned if I'm reading that. Did they mean druids (you know, 'knowledge of the oak' and all that) or druids (modern guys)?

Because bog bodies.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> I'll be damned if I'm reading that. Did they mean druids (you know, 'knowledge of the oak' and all that) or druids (modern guys)?
> 
> Because bog bodies.



the main populace askews all non judeo-christian religion and when it becomes 'modern' for people to practice it, they fuck everything up and do things hella wrong or incorrect because it's 'cool' and shit.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 26, 2011)

Speaking of Christian misconceptions of Wiccans...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Speaking of Christian misconceptions of Wiccans...



that shit pisses me off so much >_<


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 26, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> the main populace askews all non judeo-christian religion and when it becomes 'modern' for people to practice it, they fuck everything up and do things hella wrong or incorrect because it's 'cool' and shit.


 
That's the weakness of reconstructed religions - having to compete with the Big Three.


----------



## bozzles (Jan 26, 2011)

I am a Wiccan. My hobbies include flying on my Magick broomstick and casting Magick spells.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> That's the weakness of reconstructed religions - having to compete with the Big Three.



yeah, but unless you are in a 'church' practicing wicca, you do not have to adjust to the current times


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 26, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> yeah, but unless you are in a 'church' practicing wicca, you do not have to adjust to the current times


 
Is there a unified hierarchy for wicca? A 'pope' figure? I ask out of curiosity.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 26, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Is there a unified hierarchy for wicca? A 'pope' figure? I ask out of curiosity.



If there isn't I nominate Morric.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 26, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Speaking of Christian misconceptions of Wiccans...


That was actually quite funny. If it wasn't for the unreasonable quantity of image files for one comic, I would save it.
Also, wasn't the 7th commandment "no adultery?"


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Is there a unified hierarchy for wicca? A 'pope' figure? I ask out of curiosity.



yes, and no. depending on which branch there might be, or if they try to get a 'church' for a permanent place to practice, they need a lead religious figure, which causes wiccans to adopt christian stuff to be accepted. bullshit.

there are "degrees" some wiccans follow, and you can only go up a degree once per year and a day, and also having higher degrees accept it.

first degree usually involves some sort of initiation, and brings you from being a practitioner of the religion to being considered a "priest" or "priestess" in wiccan eyes.

second degree is a higher version of the same roles, basically you are still a priest or priestess, but people will acknowledge that you have more knowledge/wisdom on the wiccan practices

third degree is the final, and that's usually considered an 'elder' slot.

during circles, there is a "high priest" and "high priestess" who will lead the circle, but that is just based on who volunteers, or is chosen to lead the circle.




the issue with all of this is that you get some arrogant, or large groups of people who start to bicker or form cliques based on their 'rank' in the wiccan beliefs, which is why where i practice, you are equal to everyone else, the only difference is after a year and a day, you can go through an initiation to recieve a priest title, but are no better than anyone else



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> If there isn't I nominate Morric.



lol i wouldn't say i'm the best choice, according to level systems i'm only a second degree, though that titles me as a "priest"


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 26, 2011)

bozzles said:


> I am a Wiccan. My hobbies include flying on my Magick broomstick and casting Magick spells.


 You know you can't literally do that, gravity prevents that. I'm not the spell casting Wiccan.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 26, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Speaking of Christian misconceptions of Wiccans...


 ;^;


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 26, 2011)

Go in the woods and do what ever you want. Who's to stop you from doing what you love?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;HK917-y08as]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK917-y08as[/video]
Just kidding with you folks.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 26, 2011)

Can't say I know of any circles within a 70 mile radius of my location let alone an official one. So despite what I learn, I'll just be a dabbler who'd be even lucky to be considered "solitary" in a future that I decide to study more about it.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Can't say I know of any circles within a 70 mile radius of my location let alone an official one. So despite what I learn, I'll just be a dabbler who'd be even lucky to be considered "solitary" in a future that I decide to study more about it.



there's nothing wrong with being solitary. but you could probably find another practitioner or two nearby


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 26, 2011)

8-bit said:


> Animagus :I
> /nerd
> 
> 
> ...


I ended up getting my book out on this one, Nymphadora Tonks is an _animorphmagus_, with the ability to change any/all body parts to another appearance, even animal-like features. You're thinking of a full animaltransformation only animagus, like Sirius and James. Tonks was born with this ability, whereas an animagus is a learned magic.
/doublenerd

Also, I lol'd. :3c


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 26, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> I ended up getting my book out on this one, Nymphadora Tonks is an _animorphmagus_, with the ability to change any/all body parts to another appearance, even animal-like features. You're thinking of a full animaltransformation only animagus, like Sirius and James. Tonks was born with this ability, whereas an animagus is a learned magic.
> /doublenerd
> 
> Also, I lol'd. :3c



Fuck, I've been out-nerded. D:


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 26, 2011)

8-bit said:


> Fuck, I've been out-nerded. D:


 FISTPUMP >:3c
You were onto the right idea though, that's worth several nerd-points at least.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2011)

I put on my robe and wizard's hat. :V

I am indifferent with the whole Wicca/Witchcraft thing. I have meet a bunch of flufftards that have fallen off of the wagon, at the same time I have also met the more "normal" crowd of the whole religion.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I put on my robe and wizard's hat. :V



lol the only people i've met in my religion who wears a robe and wizard's hat are the weirdos that take it waaaay too far >_<


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 26, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol the only people i've met in my religion who wears a robe and wizard's hat are the weirdos that take it waaaay too far >_<


 
I guess they are the ones Jack Chick was talking about who found it through the Harry Potter books.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh hey, OP quoted something I said and most likely the irony of the quote was totally lost on him. Ah, good times...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Oh hey, OP quoted something I said and most likely the irony of the quote was totally lost on him. Ah, good times...



what was the quote? too lazy to look >_<


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 26, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> what was the quote? too lazy to look >_<


 
Probably the single most negrophobic thing ever said on these forums (for the sake of demonstrating the thought process a lot of modern racists seem to have). Key point "Sure, I like black people just fine! You know... _over there_".


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 26, 2011)

i used to be wiccan, but then i found out that wicca and every other religion to ever exist is just a bunch of bullcrap


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

Keroro said:


> i used to be wiccan, but then i found out that wicca and every other religion to ever exist is just a bunch of bullcrap



try taking it from a different perspective than "is this real?"

i don't personally have full faith in gods, the afterlife, and so on. but the meditation, the energy, and the rede are so appealing, and those are what i do mostly



Wolf-Bone said:


> Probably the single most negrophobic thing ever said on these forums (for the sake of demonstrating the thought process a lot of modern racists seem to have). Key point "Sure, I like black people just fine! You know... _over there_".



nice


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 26, 2011)

Religion is an inherently flawed idea, yes. But wanting to believe in something unbelievable is just a human condition. Trying to adapt what you believe to have good morals is an admirable goal, imo.

I've got mostly Buddhist ideals, but I'm not going to take every parable by Buddha and Buddhist monks seriously. I'm not going to take a vow of silence. I just want something of a code so I'm not wandering around aimlessly. Maybe that's what the non-batshit pagans want, too. I hope so.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

Skift said:


> I've got mostly Buddhist ideals, but I'm not going to take every parable by Buddha and Buddhist monks seriously. I'm not going to take a vow of silence. I just want something of a code so I'm not wandering around aimlessly. Maybe that's what the non-batshit pagans want, too. I hope so.



thank you ^_^


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jan 26, 2011)

I can think it's stupid and tolerate it at the same time. It's not like I won't treat it like any other religion.


----------



## Browder (Jan 26, 2011)

It's fine but the Threefold Law is bullshit.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 26, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Probably the single most *negrophobic* thing ever said on these forums (for the sake of demonstrating the thought process a lot of modern racists seem to have). Key point "Sure, I like black people just fine! You know... _over there_".


 isn't that a fancy word for saying 'racist'?


----------



## Browder (Jan 26, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> isn't that a fancy word for saying 'racist'?


 
No. But it is that too.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 26, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> isn't that a fancy word for saying 'racist'?


 
The reason I specified was because the thread did. The OP's whole premise was basically saying "I'm not racist or anything, but those damned blacks make me so mad with their inherently violent and obnoxious nature!".


----------



## Enwon (Jan 26, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> The reason I specified was because the thread did. The OP's whole premise was basically saying "I'm not racist or anything, but those damned blacks make me so mad with their inherently violent and obnoxious nature!".


 
Umm... no?

I'm pretty sure the OP was about wiccans.


----------



## Browder (Jan 26, 2011)

Enwon said:


> Umm... no?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the OP was about wiccans.


 
Th OP in the sig he's referring to. An OP of a different thread.


----------



## Enwon (Jan 26, 2011)

Browder said:


> Th OP in the sig he's referring to. An OP of a different thread.


 
So why point it out in a thread about Wiccans?


----------



## Nylak (Jan 26, 2011)

How did this go from a thread about wicca/wiccanism/witchcraft/whatthefuckever to being about racism against blacks again?


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 26, 2011)

Wicca ia a little too light and fluffy for my tastes, but I am pagan and I suppose you could call what I do "witchcraft" though I find that word has a lot of negative conotations.


----------



## Enwon (Jan 26, 2011)

Nylak said:


> How did this go from a thread about wicca/wiccanism/witchcraft/whatthefuckever to being about racism against blacks again?


 
I don't know.  Maybe a Wiccan cast a curse on it.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 26, 2011)

Nylak said:


> How did this go from a thread about wicca/wiccanism/witchcraft/whatthefuckever to being about racism against blacks again?


Two words: Wolf-Bone


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 26, 2011)

Enwon said:


> I don't know.  Maybe a Wiccan cast a curse on it.


 
Blacks don't follow Wicca anyway. Their witch religion is called Voodoo... or SanterÃ­a, if we're talking about my neck of the woods anyway.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 26, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Blacks don't follow Wicca anyway. Their witch religion is called Voodoo... or SanterÃ­a, if we're talking about my neck of the woods anyway.


 Thought it was Hoodoo? 
The only thing people around my place worship it the Steelers. Woo.


----------



## SilverKarja (Jan 27, 2011)

Hoodoo is more African American folk magic, where as Voodoo, as far as  my understanding is Vodoun that has been modified by contact Catholicism  and is generally practiced in the islands.  Santeria is the form  practiced by Spanish speaking areas.   Though Haitian Voodoo and  Louisiana Voodoo are different in what they emphasize on.  Pretty  confusing stuff really.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2011)

I voted for "I tolerate it". Because it isn't something I'm interested in nor would I want to try it, but I have nothing against people who do like it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 27, 2011)

aiden749 said:


> This is not a discussion topic so please no rude comments to others.


 I love how you say "no rude comments to others" while including an option in the poll saying "It's stupid."


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 27, 2011)

It's so goddamn fruity. I mean seriously.

Also, is OP confusing a category of religions with occultism or occultism mixed with spirituality in general?



Browder said:


> It's fine but the Threefold Law is bullshit.


 
I always have a problem with religions yelling about punishment from the divine or the universe if you do bad and reward if you do good, whether you call it karma, the Threefold Law, whatever. It's a form of cheap control instead of a form of teaching people to strive for better.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2011)

Blues said:


> I always have a problem with religions yelling about punishment from the divine or the universe if you do bad and reward if you do good, whether you call it karma, the Threefold Law, whatever. It's a form of cheap control instead of a form of teaching people to strive for better.



you are somewhat mistaken. although hardcore wiccans(every religion has 'em) will tell you the law of threefold return is absolute and if you are good you are rewarded, and if you are bad your fucked, but that's not what the majority believes, we are somewhat mature and understanding with reality.

with most wiccans, the law of threefold return is merely a suggestion/idea.  if you do good shit, it might be rewarding later, if you do bad shit, it might find a way of screwing you. but we all know bad things happen to good people and vice versa, we just understand that some actions in life WILL have an opposite reaction that might be very good or bad.  you need not stop and think "fuck if i yell at that guy who bumped into me on the subway my mom will get raped" because that's not how it works.




RandyDarkshade said:


> I voted for "I tolerate it". Because it isn't something I'm interested in nor would I want to try it, but I have nothing against people who do like it.


 
i appreciate that. i'm always willing to educate or help people understand misconceptions better, but i don't care about 'converting' anyone, because everything should be YOUR choice, not mine


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i appreciate that. i'm always willing to educate or help people understand misconceptions better, but i don't care about 'converting' anyone, because everything should be YOUR choice, not mine



One of my friends is Pagan. Not something I'm interested in but hey, what ever floats your boat. He respected my beliefs and I respect his. Imo all religious people should have this attitude, not a "I hate you because you're a blah blah blah" but a more tolerant attitude to other religions.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2011)

RandyDarkshade said:


> One of my friends is Pagan. Not something I'm interested in but hey, what ever floats your boat. He respected my beliefs and I respect his. Imo all religious people should have this attitude, not a "I hate you because you're a blah blah blah" but a more tolerant attitude to other religions.



exactly! i hate people who judge others based on their religion, or try to press the shit on you


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 27, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> you are somewhat mistaken. although hardcore wiccans(every religion has 'em) will tell you the law of threefold return is absolute and if you are good you are rewarded, and if you are bad your fucked, but that's not what the majority believes, we are somewhat mature and understanding with reality.
> 
> with most wiccans, the law of threefold return is merely a suggestion/idea.  if you do good shit, it might be rewarding later, if you do bad shit, it might find a way of screwing you. but we all know bad things happen to good people and vice versa, we just understand that some actions in life WILL have an opposite reaction that might be very good or bad.  you need not stop and think "fuck if i yell at that guy who bumped into me on the subway my mom will get raped" because that's not how it works.



Well, that's a relief, at least. So it's just the weird ones who are always lecturing about it to people like it's Big Brother on steroids or something? Don't do that spell, don't do that action, THREEFOLDLAW.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 27, 2011)

I feel about Wicca, really, the same way I feel about JosÃ© Luis de JesÃºs Miranda. The guy is a total nutcase, but he also professes "an it harm none do what ye will". He also believes, like I do, that the Apostle Paul is a total a-hole. I'm not jumping on his bandwagon, but I do agree with him and some things, I admit.

[yt]YD4s4so1uSU[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2011)

Blues said:


> Well, that's a relief, at least. So it's just the weird ones who are always lecturing about it to people like it's Big Brother on steroids or something? Don't do that spell, don't do that action, THREEFOLDLAW.



yes. see, most wiccans have a very peaceful yet apathetic outlook. we don't care what others are doing so long as it's not hurting anyone, and we are free to do whatever we want so long as we don't hurt anyone or ourselves, THAT'S IT. some go further with the 'magick' stuff, and some belive very truly in the lady and the lord, but in the end, just don't hurt anybody unless you must. they do promote defence, such as in my case, firing back at the enemy, because you are protecting yourself or others. it's not like your fucked for fighting back

basically what i'm saying is wicca is HARDCORE askewed by misconceptions


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 27, 2011)

Beta Link said:


> My sister is into Wicca. She's also 14, emo, and a complete and utter moron. So I tend to view at as being pretty dumb. Does that make me an idiot for stereotyping? Maybe.


 
*facepalms*  Ugh.  Sounds like a stereotype for a 14 year old girl, not an honest to god Wiccan/Pagan.

Ask her if who her favourite wiccan author is.  If it's Silver Ravenwolf, you have someone going through a phase.  If it's anyone else (especially if she mentions Raymond Buckland) then she _might_ be serious about it.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 27, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Christmas is Yule, All Hallow's Eve is Samhain, Easter is Passover... what?



Easter is always celebrated the first weekend after the first full moon after Spring Equinox.  I'm not kidding.  That's why it's different every bloody year.  

as for the name...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Easter#English_and_German


> The modern English term _Easter_ developed from the Old English word _Ä’astre_ or _Ä’ostre_ (IPA: [ËˆÃ¦ËÉ‘stre, ËˆeËostre]), which itself developed prior to 899. The name refers to _Eostur-monath_, a month of the Germanic calendar attested by Bede, who writes that the month is named after the goddess Ä’ostre of Anglo-Saxon paganism.[6] Bede notes that _Ä’ostur-monath_ was the equivalent to the month of April, yet that feasts held in her honor during _Ä’ostur-monath_ had gone out of use by the time of his writing and had been replaced with the Christian custom of "Paschal season".
> Using comparative linguistic evidence from continental Germanic sources, the 19th century scholar Jacob Grimm proposed the existence of a cognate form of Ä’ostre among the pre-Christian beliefs of the continental Germanic peoples, whose name he reconstructed as _*Ostara_.
> Linguists have identified the goddess as a Germanic form of the reconstructed Proto-Indo-European goddess of the dawn, *_Hausos_,  some scholars have debated whether or not Eostra is an invention of  Bede's, and theories connecting Ä’ostre with records of Germanic Easter customs (including hares and eggs) have been proposed.
> Modern German features the cognate term _Ostern_, but otherwise, Germanic languages generally use the non-native term _pascha_ for the event.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 27, 2011)

Ha... never will people learn that religion threads are just one of many that are asking for trouble.  State a personal opinion on a sensitive matter, get it tar'd and feathered.  

On a sidenote, I think a better derailment topic is in order: Pancakes.  Discuss.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 27, 2011)

ToeClaws said:


> On a sidenote, I think a better derailment topic is in order: Pancakes.  Discuss.


[yt]qq_2GOoFaXE[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> *facepalms* Ugh. Sounds like a stereotype for a 14 year old girl, not an honest to god Wiccan/Pagan.
> 
> Ask her if who her favourite wiccan author is. If it's Silver Ravenwolf, you have someone going through a phase. If it's anyone else (especially if she mentions Raymond Buckland) then she _might_ be serious about it.



yeah i safely assume she's going through some kind of phase, especially if who her favorite author is is actually Ravenwolf. if it's maybe Kerr Cuhulain or she follows the practices of Strega or Gardnerian or actually has any knowledge at all, then maybe shit's legit.

but if the bitch uses a fucking ouija board and cuts herself, then she's just a fucking DERP


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 27, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> yeah i safely assume she's going through some kind of phase, especially if who her favorite author is is actually Ravenwolf. if it's maybe Kerr Cuhulain or she follows the practices of Strega or Gardnerian or actually has any knowledge at all, then maybe shit's legit.
> 
> but if the bitch uses a fucking ouija board and cuts herself, then she's just a fucking DERP


It's embarrassing to say that one of the books that was randomly given to me was "To ride a silver broomstick." Safe to say I haven't tried anything from it so far.


----------



## Gillie (Jan 27, 2011)

I am indifferent to it. As long as you're not hurting anyone or anything, I don't see the problem in doing or believing whatever you want.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 27, 2011)

I like the whole, do whatever the hell you want as long it harms no one else mentality... Bit skeptical of the three fold rule though... :/

I'd use it to fuck with people though... >_>


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I like the whole, do whatever the hell you want as long it harms no one else mentality... Bit skeptical of the three fold rule though... :/
> 
> I'd use it to fuck with people though... >_>



lol but yeah, as i said, we use it more of a suggestion and advice more than a law


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 27, 2011)

Gaz said:


> You can check this site out. It explains a lot.


 One of the topics on that site suggests that the thin white blurry outline I see on people is part of their aura.


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 27, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> It's embarrassing to say that one of the books that was randomly given to me was "To ride a silver broomstick." Safe to say I haven't tried anything from it so far.


I read that once due to it being the only book I could find at the time. Not as bad as I was expecting, since I'd seen all the hate it gets before reading it, but the other books I read were obviously better.

Paganism and Wicca interests me, and I've read quite a bit, but I haven't actually done anything.


----------



## Beta Link (Jan 27, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> *facepalms*  Ugh.  Sounds like a stereotype for a 14 year old girl, not an honest to god Wiccan/Pagan.
> 
> Ask her if who her favourite wiccan author is.  If it's Silver Ravenwolf, you have someone going through a phase.  If it's anyone else (especially if she mentions Raymond Buckland) then she _might_ be serious about it.


 Read? Hah, she hasn't read a book in _ages_. She just claims to be interested in Wicca. I'm very sure it's a phase, I doubt she knows a thing about it. Just a few weeks ago, she was parading around about how she's a "fuckin' Buddhist." Honestly, I was grasping at straws for something to write in my comment other than "lol i dont like it cuz its teh dumb".

Of course, now I feel like a complete ignorant jackass for making my initial vote and comment. Reading some of the stuff in this thread now, I regret having ever said it's stupid.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jan 27, 2011)

I dont care, religion just frustrates me, thats why I am an atheist with agnostic tendencies (mainly wondering if I could be wrong). But religion is necessary, it unites people and makes them feel good and eventually it will cause a massive war between two major religions that results in the destruction of humanity.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 27, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> [yt]qq_2GOoFaXE[/yt]



Not how I would've done it.  Here, watch:



ToeClaws said:


> Ha... never will people learn that religion threads are just one of many that are asking for trouble.  State a personal opinion on a sensitive matter, get it tar'd and feathered.
> 
> On a sidenote, I think a better derailment topic is in order: Pancakes.  Discuss.


 
[yt]qwyZ0ji1GRU[/yt]


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 28, 2011)

Beta Link said:


> Read? Hah, she hasn't read a book in _ages_. She just claims to be interested in Wicca. I'm very sure it's a phase, I doubt she knows a thing about it. Just a few weeks ago, she was parading around about how she's a "fuckin' Buddhist." Honestly, I was grasping at straws for something to write in my comment other than "lol i dont like it cuz its teh dumb".



She's fourteen.  Fourteen year old girls (and some boys) will do this.  In one way you can think of it as her being a seeker...someone who's trying to find meaning and answers to their life through spirituality.  

Or she could just be expressing individuality through nonconformity - like everyone else in her class     Don't tease her, it'll just make things worse and she'll dig her heels in.  Let her do her thing, and one day she will look back with adult wisdom and see how silly she was, so she can pass the same knowledge on to someone else.

That and you'll have lots of stories for YEARS to tell her kids 



Beta Link said:


> Of course, now I feel like a complete ignorant jackass for making my initial vote and comment. Reading some of the stuff in this thread now, I regret having ever said it's stupid.



Nah...don't feel like a jackass.   Every experience, be it yourself or others, brings about (hopefully useful) knowledge.  For example, I learned from 1000 Ways to Die that bad silicon breast implants will explode at 40 000 feet.  Lesson?  Love your body.  If you get them anyway (like one was lost due to cancer),  don't cheep out.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 28, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Not how I would've done it.  Here, watch:
> 
> 
> 
> [yt]qwyZ0ji1GRU[/yt]


 
*laughs!* Dude... you just make pancake mix relevant to this thread.  You are made of win.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> She's fourteen. Fourteen year old girls (and some boys) will do this. In one way you can think of it as her being a seeker...someone who's trying to find meaning and answers to their life through spirituality.


 
Or she could just be expressing individuality through nonconformity - like everyone else in her class  Don't tease her, it'll just make things worse and she'll dig her heels in. Let her do her thing, and one day she will look back with adult wisdom and see how silly she was, so she can pass the same knowledge on to someone else.QUOTE]

that reminds me, i got very upset when this girl wanted to join me and my friends in our 'circle' because she wanted to be wiccan. all me and my friends do is discuss what we learn, talk about our day, and maybe meditate for a bit.

she enters the circle and after about five minutes of our normally pleasant night, she asks, "sooo... when do i get to learn how to cast spells and stuff?"

"what?"

"well see, i wanted to learn how to cast a love spell, or make a love potion"

"GTFO"

i didn't actually say GTFO but basically it was a long explanation on how none of us actually believe that spells actually work, we just partake in the spiritual aspect really, and like fucking hell if we could, would we let people learn how to manipulate or hurt others with it, that's fucking gay


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 28, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> that reminds me, i got very upset when this girl wanted to join me and my friends in our 'circle' because she wanted to be wiccan. all me and my friends do is discuss what we learn, talk about our day, and maybe meditate for a bit.
> 
> she enters the circle and after about five minutes of our normally pleasant night, she asks, "sooo... when do i get to learn how to cast spells and stuff?"
> 
> ...


 
She should stop reading those Chick tracts, I tell you!


----------



## ShadowEon (Jan 28, 2011)

I am somewhat uncomfortable with certain mindsets involved with wiccans/some types of pagans but I try my best to tolerate them.

EX: "Nobody is "born" christian my friend, each man and woman makes their own path, despite whats thrust upon them at early ages. For instance, I went to sunday school and church quite frequently and I felt afraid about being sent to hell forï»¿ not doing as I was told, and I was told I was "gods sheep." I dont want to be a sheep, I want to be a free wolf. Hence why I severed all ties to christianity and now follow Odinism/Asatru."

Oh shut up, oh no one can be "born" christian but oh you can be meant to be pagan,lol no. And following one religion doesn't make you stronger or cooler. This comment just really annoys me I dunno.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> She should stop reading those Chick tracts, I tell you!



*makes farting noise*


----------



## Attaman (Jan 28, 2011)

Can't stand a lot of 'em, because a lot of 'em are nutters.  You don't present me with obvious batshittery (EX:  "Practicing spells" and "Placing curses" on people, whining about the "Good old days", how "Wiccan is one of the purest faiths", and so on), I won't be irate with ya. Unfortunately, well, a lot of Wiccans are just that. Luckily, many who are just that grow out of it in a few years too, so that's a pro I guess.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2011)

ShadowEon said:


> Oh shut up, oh no one can be "born" christian but oh you can be meant to be pagan,lol no. And following one religion doesn't make you stronger or cooler. This comment just really annoys me I dunno.



no one is MEANT to be anything, everyone has the freedom to choose what they wish



Attaman said:


> Can't stand a lot of 'em, because a lot of 'em are nutters. You don't present me with obvious batshittery (EX: "Practicing spells" and "Placing curses" on people, whining about the "Good old days", how "Wiccan is one of the purest faiths", and so on), I won't be irate with ya. Unfortunately, well, a lot of Wiccans are just that. Luckily, many who are just that grow out of it in a few years too, so that's a pro I guess.



placing curses is against our moral code, so i think the nutters you heard all the nun-sense from were just nutters trying to be non-conformist, like everyone else in that 14 year old emo girl genre


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 28, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> placing curses is against our moral code, so i think the nutters you heard all the nun-sense from were just nutters trying to be non-conformist, like everyone else in that 14 year old emo girl genre


 
It would be fun if she did actually learn to place curses on people. Then we could be the Wiccan Jedis battling against the Wiccan Sith Lords!

The Dark Side OOOOOOOHHH!!!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> It would be fun if she did actually learn to place curses on people. Then we could be the Wiccan Jedis battling against the Wiccan Sith Lords!
> 
> The Dark Side OOOOOOOHHH!!!



yeah i guess in that sense it'd be cool, but only if a scientist figured out how to make lightsabers, otherwise the shit'd be harry potter...


but no, i'd rather not anybody learn how to do actual magick, because then as we humans always do, we'll find a way to turn it into a weapon, and go to war with others


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 28, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> but no, i'd rather not anybody learn how to do actual magick, because then as we humans always do, we'll find a way to turn it into a weapon, and go to war with others


 
But dude, just imagine what you could do in the battlefield with that power! The Taliban would be screwed!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 28, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> But dude, just imagine what you could do in the battlefield with that power! The Taliban would be screwed!



no, because the taliban would most likely have learned how to use it too. nothing is exclusive


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 28, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> no, because the taliban would most likely have learned how to use it too. nothing is exclusive



Just think about warfare with spells.

Would the Taliban strap themselves with like a thousand wands and cast a spell out of each one simultaneously? Would our vehicles be converted to spellcasting machines?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 28, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Just think about warfare with spells.
> 
> Would the Taliban strap themselves with like a thousand wands and cast a spell out of each one simultaneously? Would our vehicles be converted to spellcasting machines?


 
Thinking of FFVI right now.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 29, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Just think about warfare with spells.
> 
> Would the Taliban strap themselves with like a thousand wands and cast a spell out of each one simultaneously? Would our vehicles be converted to spellcasting machines?



yyyeeeeah,  i love final fantasy, but if it were real life, i'd safely assume most of us would "get dead" really fast


----------



## Tycho (Jan 29, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Thinking of FFVI right now.


 
MAGITEK ARMOR ZOMG.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 29, 2011)

Meh. *shrug* Not a fan of any religion really.


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 29, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> Meh. *shrug* Not a fan of any religion really.


 Ditto on that. As far as wicca goes, my reaction is usually LOLWUT?! Because I know some people who practice, and they're completely batshit. Although it's very entertaining to watch the reaction one of them gives to my use of the phrase, "kill it with fire." It's so much fun to watch the latent insanity manifest itself in the form of unquenchable, white-hot, IRL RAEG.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 29, 2011)

LupineLove said:


> Ditto on that. As far as wicca goes, my reaction is usually LOLWUT?! Because I know some people who practice, and they're completely batshit. Although it's very entertaining to watch the reaction one of them gives to my use of the phrase, "kill it with fire." It's so much fun to watch the latent insanity manifest itself in the form of unquenchable, white-hot, IRL RAEG.



Helter Skelter maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 29, 2011)

I love you...so much right now.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 29, 2011)

LupineLove said:


> I love you...so much right now.



I reject your love and replace it with my own?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 29, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> I reject your love and replace it with my own?



Reject his love and make him recruit more sex slave women.

I think Wiccans are stupid for believing in such false spirits, but they can do whatever they want. The ones that are in it because it's interesting, however, are fine.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 30, 2011)

Those who became witches because they were picked on are frauds. If someone genuinely believes in it and is not going through an angsty teen phase using the practice to make themselves seem more important, I support them.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 30, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> Those who became witches because they were picked on are frauds. If someone genuinely believes in it and is not going through an angsty teen phase using the practice to make themselves seem more important, I support them.



^_^ yay!


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 31, 2011)

LupineLove said:


> Ditto on that. As far as wicca goes, my reaction is usually LOLWUT?! Because I know some people who practice, and they're completely batshit. Although it's very entertaining to watch the reaction one of them gives to my use of the phrase, "kill it with fire." It's so much fun to watch the latent insanity manifest itself in the form of unquenchable, white-hot, IRL RAEG.


 
*laughs* What's wrong with the phrase "Kill it with fire?"  Anytime someone does something stupid I say "I'd kill it", but I"m not actually going to go out and murder someone.  Sounds like those Wiccans don't know what _intent_ is all about.

Real Pagans, Wiccans, etc. have a sense of humour.  Why do you think I cheer Cartman on whenever he goes after those 'granola-eating hippies'? :grin:


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 31, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> *laughs* What's wrong with the phrase "Kill it with fire?"  Anytime someone does something stupid I say "I'd kill it", but I"m not actually going to go out and murder someone.  Sounds like those Wiccans don't know what _intent_ is all about.



Sounds like someone [edit: too many someones] believing the insultingly exaggerated burning times myth to me.



CAThulu said:


> Real Pagans, Wiccans, etc. have a sense of humour.  Why do you think I cheer Cartman on whenever he goes after those 'granola-eating hippies'? :grin:



My personal goddess seems to be Eris.  I think with that, I'm required to have a sense of humor, because she certainly has one.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 31, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Why do you think I cheer Cartman on whenever he goes after those 'granola-eating hippies'? :grin:


Red-headed friend of mine dislikes the ginger slurs to the point that the agitator is one taunt away from losing his jaw.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 31, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Sounds like someone [edit: too many someones] believing the insultingly exaggerated burning times myth to me.



Ugh *facepalm*.  Then again, many Wiccans/Pagans go through that phase at the beginning...especially if their solitary.  I admit I did.  On the other hand, hearing people laughingly joke that they should have a good ol' fashioned bbq by burning a few witches is another matter.  If the situation hadn't called for me to be quiet about my beliefs, I would have made a comment that after we should torch a few xtians on the poles after the bbq to see the garden at night. 



ArielMT said:


> My personal goddess seems to be Eris.  I think with that, I'm required to have a sense of humor, because she certainly has one.



I have a feeling that most of them do.  Or are equipped with the 'beating stick of karmic thwap' if you aren't paying attention to your lessons in life.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 31, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Ugh *facepalm*. Then again, many Wiccans/Pagans go through that phase at the beginning...especially if their solitary. I admit I did. On the other hand, hearing people laughingly joke that they should have a good ol' fashioned bbq by burning a few witches is another matter. If the situation hadn't called for me to be quiet about my beliefs, I would have made a comment that after we should torch a few xtians on the poles after the bbq to see the garden at night.



well i didn't have to be solitary at first because i was introduced a while back to a circle.  and the group i'm with now has a wonderful sense of humor. actually one time a random kid asked us if we were "going to put on robes and hats and try to fly and cast spells," and one of the older members laughed and said, "that's tuesday, today we get naked and rub goat's blood on our bodies, followed by sacrificing the newest member and eating their heart to gain their strength."

at that point i was the newest member... thank god he was just joking XD




CAThulu said:


> I have a feeling that most of them do. Or are equipped with the 'beating stick of karmic thwap' if you aren't paying attention to your lessons in life.



the 'images' of the lady and the lord for me is Loki and Morrigan, a nice balance between playful-yet-sometimes-overboard chaos, and violent justice/balance ^_^


----------



## Roxichu (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't take Wicca seriously. It was made up by an old crackpot in the 1950's to get laid (hence all the nudity and sex). It has about as much legitimacy as Scientology in my book.







Does this look like someone who has all the knowledge of the secrets of the universe?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 31, 2011)

Roxichu said:


> I can't take Wicca seriously. It was made up by an old crackpot in the 1950's to get laid (hence all the nudity and sex). It has about as much legitimacy as Scientology in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well the 'rules' on how to do it was all made ub by gardner, but the religion and what he saw was legit, that's why the 'smarter' wiccans don't follow gardnerian cuz it's too stupid.  it's really just the method we follow


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 31, 2011)

Roxichu said:


> I can't take Wicca seriously. It was made up by an old crackpot in the 1950's to get laid (hence all the nudity and sex). It has about as much legitimacy as Scientology in my book.



Your choice, but Wicca has two key differences, I think.  First, it's your choice and not your loss; Wiccans aren't trying to save anyone from themselves or their own "ruin."  And second, Wiccans don't con people out of their life savings and into cutting off contact with family and community, especially before telling them what it is Wiccans actually believe.



Roxichu said:


> Does this look like someone who has all the knowledge of the secrets of the universe?


 
In fairness, neither does this.  Also in fairness, I know very little about Gardner besides the fact he founded the modern religion and claimed his tradition had been practiced secretly for ages.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 31, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Your choice, but Wicca has two key differences, I think.  First, it's your choice and not your loss; Wiccans aren't trying to save anyone from themselves or their own "ruin."  And second, Wiccans don't con people out of their life savings and into cutting off contact with family and community, especially before telling them what it is Wiccans actually believe.



That's not Wicca, that's just cult-like behavior.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 31, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's not Wicca, that's just cult-like behavior.


 
Exactly.  I was contrasting Scientology, which fits most definitions of a cult.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 3, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's not Wicca, that's just cult-like behavior.



apparently some people don't understand the difference?


----------



## Slyck (Feb 3, 2011)

Bullshit from two species of bull is still bullshit.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 3, 2011)

I knew a Wiccan.  Cool guy.



Roxichu said:


> I can't take Wicca seriously. It was made up by an old crackpot in the 1950's to get laid (hence all the nudity and sex). It has about as much legitimacy as Scientology in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, he does look sorta like God.


----------

